# New Tipping Box on Ebay



## barefootguyinco (Apr 12, 2016)

Wife and I were not happy with the amount of tips we were getting, even though they're not required. So we created these boxes and informational cards and our tips have skyrocketed. We were getting about one a week, and now we get 2-3 per day and we seldom drive more than 4 hours max. If you're interested in checking them out, we decided to list them on eBay at by searching for 
"*Tipping Box, & Signs, For Uber, Lyft Or Other Businesses.*"

If you don't like them, how about, just don't use them instead of firing up the hateful messages about tips being tacky, yada, yada yada. We've all heard it before and I for one won't indulge you if you decide to tell me all the negatives you can think of about tips, and tip jars, etc.

And after a lot of research I believe we ARE allowed to have these, we just aren't allowed to ask for tips. And I never do, and never even mention tips. I leave it totally up to them, and with this tip box about 40-60% of our passengers do tip now, vs about 5% before.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice first post. Maybe you should consider becoming a sponsor?


----------



## barefootguyinco (Apr 12, 2016)

Just started driving a month ago and trying new things to help us make this profitable. Since Uber is only 5 months old in our area, the request for rides is very slow, sometimes just 1 every 90-120 minutes. We trying this tip box and so far it's helping. We're also going to put out flyers in the local bars, etc to help put the word out that Uber is in town. We just do this part time, but it's not worth it to wait 1 1/2 hours for one fare. Figured others wanted a way to up their income also. Not planning on making a killing on them, lol.


----------



## barefootguyinco (Apr 12, 2016)

I just read through the whole Uber partner agreement for my area and if I search the document for 'tip' or 'tips', 'gratuity' or 'tipping' there's nothing about the subject. The only thing in the whole agreement that sort of applies is this- "
You acknowledge and agree that the Fare provided under the Fare Calculation is the only payment you will receive in connection with the provision of Transportation Services, and that neither the Fare nor the Fare Calculation includes any gratuity. 

It says nothing about us not being able to accept a tip, only that the fare they collect and pay us does not include any gratuity. So I'll keep my tip box and feel I have solid ground to argue on IF it even comes to that. Not one of our passengers has said anything negative about the tips so far. But I think it's because the cards we put out explain tipping and rating better, so they understand. Plus in our area, tips are just normal for taxis, so why not us.
.


----------



## Healthygal (Apr 16, 2016)

I, for one, would love to know what exactly you are putting on your cards. 
Please and Thank you!
When driving I did receive tips sometimes, NEVER asked for any.


----------



## barefootguyinco (Apr 12, 2016)

You can see the signs & boxes at: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172164580398


----------



## barefootguyinco (Apr 12, 2016)

Drove last night, slow night & only 1 fare but got pd $7.50 & a $3.00 tip. So the boxes & signs make us about 50% more than before, overall.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

I just ordered a box on ebay. I like that it illuminates at night for evening rides. This is a brilliant idea, and it looks courteous and professional. http://www.ebay.com/itm/282279713078?item=282279713078&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------

